# Yakers Are Half Nuts



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I was doing some research for another post and found more proof that kayakers, are indeed, a few bricks shy of a load.--Tim


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I wouldn't want Chad Hoover advertising for my equipment, much less fishing along side of me...in the same lake, stream, river, pond, creek, ocean, sea, bay, lagoon, reservoir...well you get the idea. 

I certainly don't think he represents "most yakers"...at least not this one. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I wouldn't want Chad Hoover advertising for my equipment, much less fishing along side of me...


You beat me to the punch. I thought I was the only one that isn't a big fan. 
We go back a ways, and no, I very little desire to share water with Chad either.

Good hook removal tip, though.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I dont know guys, i think the guy would probably be a blast to have around the camp fire at night after a few beers. I thought he was kind of funny in a silly way!!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I can for sure say that i tried this hook removal technique in the past when i got my calf with a rapala xrap (one treble had 17" flopping smallie other buried in my calf) and it didn't seem to work all that well for me. In perfect situation...daylight in the leg where it is easy to pull and push down on the hook it prob works great, but not so much when hook buries in a spot where it is tough to pull and push down on hook.

I don't think Chad is too terrible when compared to all tv fishing guys...that new guy on the off the hook show is flat out unwatchable...and that is if you want to call it a fishing show.


----------



## wildy115 (Jun 28, 2012)

I like his YouTube channel and his hook1 website for all my kayak fishing needs. If you actually watch any of his videos you would know its just humor every now and than.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd like to hit any water with him. Seems like a cool guy who apparently can catch a few fish.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

He and I have some ethical differences. Has nothing to do with his videos.
My bad for side tracking.


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

I liked the line "good meat contact" gonna use that next time I set the hook in a perch.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

he has a tv show on wfn network he is funny as heck.. good angler .....hes even called me on some kayak info i sent email about .good guy in my mind..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Love2kayak said:


> I'd like to hit any water with him. Seems like a cool guy who apparently can catch a few fish.


i subscribe to him on youtube, i dont think hes a bad dude..


----------



## HandyAl (May 23, 2009)

Chad has just retired from the Navy. I've learned a lot and met some great folks through his website, kayakbassfishing.com.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

